# Shamus



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A very dear friend of mine had to let her Golden Boy Shamus cross over to the Rainbow Bridge this morning. She was once a member here under the username GoldenShamus. May Shamus now rest in peace and be free to run and play with our goldens who have previously left this world. I hope that Liam is one of the ones that may greet Shamus on his next journey


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for Goldenshamus's loss of Shamus. 

Godspeed beautiful boy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Goldenshamus, hugs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly Shamus


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

What a sweet, beautiful boy. I am sure she enjoyed many years with him.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a sweet, beautiful boy. Run free, Shamus.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha Nui Loa








[/IMG]


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

God Bless Sweet Shamus x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

I put Shamus on the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List. I'm sure he'll see Liam and Smooch and Snobear at the Bridge!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-5.html#post5619409
Please give GoldenShamus my condolences!


----------

